# NX Engine Conversions.



## gluge2000 (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey nissan buddies,

ive owned a nissan 100nx (1.6i) for a few months now. i love everything about it, but the power.

im thinking of doing an engine conversion for it. Has anybody done a conversion for the nx and if so which engine's work best?? Is the 200sx (s13) a possibility with a different gearbox??

cheers.


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Hey, welcome to the forum. 
First, the sr20de(t) from any S-series platform will not work in your NX due the the driveline differences between the two platforms. 
There are a couple swaps that are possible for NX's. You can use the naturaly aspirated 2.0L sr20de motors from Nissan Primeras or Sunnys as long as you use a FWD transmission or you can use the turbocharged motors from the Blue Bird or Pulsar GTi-R, again, as long as you use a FWD transmission. 
Keep in mind that you will need more then just the motor and transmission if you're going to do this swap, however those are the motors that will work the easiest with your chassis.
I'm not sure if this is something that you're interested in, but there are turbo kits made for the GA16DE motor - if you decide that the motor swap is to much trouble.
Personaly, I'd tell you to go for the swap. However, being the owner of an sr20 powered car - I'm a little biased. :thumbup: 
Post up if you have any other questions.


----------

